# Searider 10ft raft made by Campways



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Prob'ly 1/4-20, but trial and error will get you there eventually. You could always drop by the hardware store if your boat is in your vehicle.


----------



## lilbillm (Mar 15, 2013)

*A little history on campways/riken,udisco,momentum,etc ,import motor mounts*

This refers to the mounts with 3 molded fittings,on raft.It was standard on many Asian rafts of the 70's-80's(it was dodge around boat import tax laws back then---put on a motor mount and you change its import classification )---you also need two top,molded rubber eyelets for the support rods,for a complete base.The nuts,molded in base, are METRIC,not SAE,i believe in 8mm size.A 3/4"-1" plywood transom,and two steel support rods would give this mount a rating for up to 5hp,w/o modifying---hope that helps you restore it to proper working order!


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

FYI: Campways was not a manufacturing company. They were a marketing company. They put their brand name on many outdoor products and sold them through retail stores throughout the country. 

The blue "Searider" rafts that bore the Campways label were made by Okomoto in Japan, and later by Riken. Campways also marketed the "Red Line" series of heavy duty rafts made by Riken primarily for outfitters and guides.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Good info Mogur. I had one of those when I lived in Alaska that must have been made by Okomoto. Not heavy duty, but an OK little boat for flatwater fishing. I made a good NRS rowing frame for mine. It was old when I got it and it lasted another ten years, then started to seriously delaminate. I moved it to Colorado and ran the San Miguel with it, but it required lots of bailing. Never did use the motor mount attachments. I now have the same frame, modified, on a Hyside Mini Me. Really good improvement.


----------

